# Roadside Minnows Nano Fry



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Has anyone used these before? Not sure what size hook to use. Jighead? Appreciate any info, thanks!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Never used them, but put them on a tungsten ice jig.


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

Yeah I worth throw them bad boys on a tungsten as well


----------

